# Finally got the Ecm into my kitchen!



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

ECM looking good next to the Eureka Zenith 65E!

Can't wait to move in now! Lol. Had the kitchen designed around these to machines to make sure they would fit in.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you live in a showroom? That looks disturbingly tidy









Great looking setup mate


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Do you live in a showroom? That looks disturbingly tidy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No haha... I'm not living in there at the minute. I'm in the middle of renovating a house and the kitchen is the first room to be nearly completed!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to see you've got your priorities right - very nice.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to see you've got your priorities right - very nice.


I sure do haha...next thing to sort out is the fish tank!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought the same about too tidy til I reread your original post. Very jealous of your kit. I see you built one cupboard a bit higher just in case you decide to get a bigger grinder though LOL!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I thought the same about too tidy til I reread your original post. Very jealous of your kit. I see you built one cupboard a bit higher just in case you decide to get a bigger grinder though LOL!


Don't think I'll be upgrading this one...at least not for a while.  but you are correct, the cupboard was like that for the grinder


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

trebor127 said:


> Had the kitchen designed around these to machines to make sure they would fit in.


Great looking setup Trebor, and demonstrating such dedication to your art by designing your new kitchen around your coffee needs! Is that a wine cooler below the counter and will you be using it to cool your milk so you don't have to walk all the way to the fridge


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice set-up. I think that ECM machines are much under-rated!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congrats on a lovely setup, have you used anything yet?


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Congrats on a lovely setup, have you used anything yet?


Yes. I have put a couple of kilo of old beans through to help ease the grinder in...when I put some fresh beans in I couldn't quite dial the grinder in....it was either to fast or VERY slow....the dial is very sensitive to adjustment. I have just ordered a kilo of rave signature so will have a go with them when they turn up!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm sure they will be delicious with your set up, I love the look of the ecm you have, especially the activation lever handle looks awesome .

Keep us informed of how you get on with your new setup


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks nice and tidy but the machine would have to be further left for me to feel comfortable using. Seems too far into the corner.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Looks nice and tidy but the machine would have to be further left for me to feel comfortable using. Seems too far into the corner.


That's women for you.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbed in with RO under the sink too?


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Plumbed in with RO under the sink too?


No, that would of been a step to far for her...just using brita filtered water for it.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I love it.. Designing a kitchen around your coffee set-up.. Top man.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely setup you've got there. Excellent!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

New under cabinet lights installed and working now. Also got some funky tea, coffee and sugar containers.


----------

